# tzupdater



## Rocketmouse (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi 

I get a dependency issue for java/icedtea-web on FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE amd64. On http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html I only have seen a newer version of tzupdater. It doesn't build with the provided ports/distfiles/tzupdater-1_3_53-2012j.zip, since tzupdater-1_3_45-2011n.zip is needed. It's available by http://tzupdater.proisk.ru/?page=13, but I'm not sure if it's save to get it from this site, even if the checksum should be correct.

Since I'm a newbie, I wonder if my ports have to be updated in a special way, or if I have to fix it in what way ever.

Regards,
Ralf


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2013)

Update your ports tree with portsnap(8).


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 17, 2013)

Do you need the features provided by tzupdater?  If not, it can be disabled in the Java port.  Or you can switch to one of the OpenJDK ports, which either don't have it or at least don't bother about it.


----------



## Rocketmouse (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you 

I don't need the features of tzupdater, but the openjdk ports depend on it.


```
root@freebsd:/usr/ports/java/openjdk6 # make install clean
[snip]
 Please open http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html
 in a web browser and follow the "Download" link for
 "JDK DST Timezone Update Tool - 1_3_45" to obtain the
 time zone update file, tzupdater-1_3_45-2011n.zip.
[snip]
root@freebsd:/usr/ports/java/openjdk6 # cd ../openjdk7 && make install clean
 Please open http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html
 in a web browser and follow the "Download" link for
 "JDK DST Timezone Update Tool - 1_3_45" to obtain the
 time zone update file, tzupdater-1_3_45-2011n.zip.
[snip]
```

If I run

```
root@freebsd:/usr/ports/java/openjdk7 # cd ../openjdk6 && make config
```
only "ICEDTEA    Apply additional patches from IcedTea" is enabled. Should I disable this and will it be possible to get the browser plugin when it's disabled?

I'll test it. I'll also check, if I have to update the ports tree.

Regards,
RalfThank you 

I don't need the features of tzupdater, but the openjdk ports depend on it.


```
root@freebsd:/usr/ports/java/openjdk6 # make install clean
[snip]
 Please open http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html
 in a web browser and follow the
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 18, 2013)

Maybe it's only needed by the browser plugin.

Um... are you aware that a huge portion of the world is frantically disabling their Java browser plugins right now?


----------



## Rocketmouse (Jan 18, 2013)

*[solved] tzupdater*

Updating the ports tree did the trick.

For the updated ports it was possible to disable TZUPDATE, but I kept it enabled. Openjdk6 and openjdk7 were build without the need to download tzupdater manually. Compiling icedtee-web there was an issue

```
===>   libxul-10.0.12 depends on package: nss>=3.13.6_1 - not found
===>   Found nss-3.13.3, but you need to upgrade to nss>=3.13.6_1.
```
I recompiled nss, now there's

```
===>  Installing for pkgconf-0.8.9

===>  pkgconf-0.8.9 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      pkg-config-0.25_1
```
At the moment I continue with resolving the dependency issues.

I don't like Java browser plugins myself, but often they are needed. There's no need to visit sites that need it for entertainment, but it's common that it's needed to download bills etc..


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 18, 2013)

The pkgconf issue is covered in /usr/ports/UPDATING, entry 20120726.  It's important to be reading and following that file.


----------



## Rocketmouse (Jan 18, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> The pkgconf issue is covered in /usr/ports/UPDATING, entry 20120726.  It's important to be reading and following that file.



This wasn't an issue, the configs already were ok.

I wonder if it's possible to automatically get all dependencies.

At the moment several ports need to be rebuild, because the outdated ports are missing libpng.so.6. If all the ports that are a dependency of icedtea-web are rebuild, how do I know that there aren't other ports that need to be rebuild to fit to libpng15.so, the updated version of libpng.so.6?

The last action was

```
# cd /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango && make deinstall && make install clean
```

Before that I had to recompile /usr/ports/graphics/cairo regarding to the same lib and now I got "Shared object "libpng.so.6" not found, required by "libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0"" , so I again need to search for the location of the port that has to be rebuild.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 18, 2013)

Rocketmouse said:
			
		

> This wasn't an issue, the configs already were ok.



The error message was about a conflict between an installed port, and the replacement for it, a different port.  That is what the message in UPDATING describes, how to switch to the new version.



> I wonder if it's possible to automatically get all dependencies.



That is what ports-mgmt/portmaster and ports-mgmt/portupgrade do.  When upgrading, at least.  When dependencies are missing, the ports system handles installing them automatically.

This might be useful: Upgrading FreeBSD Ports.


----------



## Rocketmouse (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi 

this is how I made the update.


```
root at freebsd:/root # portmaster --list-origins > ~/installed-port-list
root at freebsd:/root # portsnap fetch update
root at freebsd:/root # portmaster -ty --clean-distfiles
root at freebsd:/root # portmaster --check-port-dbdir
```
delete? always y


```
root at freebsd:/root # portmaster -Faf
root at freebsd:/root # pkg_delete -a
root at freebsd:/root # rm -rf /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg
```

No backup of files in /usr/local, such as configuration files in  
/usr/local/etc needed.


```
root at freebsd:/root # ls -hAl /usr/local/bin
total 0
root at freebsd:/root # ls -hAl /usr/local/sbin
total 0
root at freebsd:/root # ls -hAl /usr/local/lib
total 12
drwxr-xr-x  4 root  wheel   512B Jan 18 16:17 X11
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel   2.2k Jan 14 19:30 charset.alias
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel   3.0k Jan 18 16:19 compat
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel   1.0k Jan 18 16:10 dssi
root at freebsd:/root # ls -hAl /usr/local/lib/dssi
total 0
root at freebsd:/root # ls -hAl /usr/local/lib/compat
total 0
root at freebsd:/root # ls -hAl /usr/local/lib/X11
total 4
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel   512B Jan 18 16:14 app-defaults
drwxr-xr-x  4 root  wheel   512B Jan 18 16:14 fonts
root at freebsd:/root # ls -hAl /var/db/pkg
total 9424
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   9.2M Dec 23 22:42 pkgdb.db

root at freebsd:/root # cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portmaster && make deinstall  
install clean
root at freebsd:/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portmaster # portmaster --no-confirm -y  
-G `cat ~/installed-port-list`
```
I still had to answer yes from time to time, when I was asked, if files should be deleted. Compiling does take longer than a day. When it was finished, after a restart, I had to fix the Xfce4 panels and I still have to fix some other issues, e.g. to enable restart and shutdown again.

Regards,
Ralf


----------

